# Downgrade Freebsd 7.2 32bit to 7.1 32 bit?



## Mimmo91 (Apr 11, 2010)

hi all,
how to dongrade my Freebsd 7.2 32bit to 7.1 32bit??
i have a dedicated server.. 

sorry for my english and thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 11, 2010)

[ moved here from the wrong forum - use the correct forum! ]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 11, 2010)

Mimmo, if we don't know how you upgrade we won't know how you should downgrade. Give details.


----------



## tingo (Apr 11, 2010)

Reinstall everything perhaps?
Another question is: why do you want to downgrade at all?


----------



## Mimmo91 (Apr 11, 2010)

i wont down beacause i have any file work only 7.1 but i have 7.2...
please post cmds for down to 7.1


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 11, 2010)

Are you going to answer post #3 anytime soon?


----------

